# A portrait shooting from an artist...



## alexispauwels (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

I just come back from Guadeloupe where I met an artist who works with seeds and calabashes.
He makes jewelry and decoration articles
I took a few pictures from him during his work
I hope you'll have the same feeling of rest and pace as I had during the shooting, and hope you''ll enjoy the slideshow.
Have a nice day,

Alexis

http://www.alexispauwels.be/en/calabashes-man/


----------

